# Ballenpresse Umbau S5>S7



## wincc (31 März 2009)

Hallo hab ein neues Projekt und wollte euch mal im vorraus fragen was ihr davon haltet.

5x Ballenpresse Hydraulisch mit jeweils 3x 70kw Pumpen    Baujahr ???? 

derzeit S5 115U  ca.  60 Eingänge  40 Ausgänge 

Umrüsten auf S7 teilweise dezentral mit Et200 da durch schädlinge sehr oft kabelfraß vorliegt



was sollte beachtet werden?  muss die sicherheitstechnik geändert werden?


----------



## sps-concept (31 März 2009)

*Umbau*

Hallo,

also die Umrüstung auf S7 stellt normalerweise nicht so einen grossen Eingriff dar dass die Sicherheitstechnik mit angepackt werden muss. Aber falls dieser veraltet ist sollte man da schon Hand anlegen. Wie ist denn das Konzept momentan? Was für Geräte sind eingesetzt? Sinds nur Schütze dann raus ;-) Beachten musste ansonsten sehr viel. Indirekte Adressierungen LIR/TIR, Schmiermerker, Sonderbaugruppen, Bausteinaufrufe mit BOOL-IN die plötzlich nicht mehr KOP/FUP-darstellbar sind, verschobene Kommentare uvm. Aber zu dem Thema gabs schon massenhaft Beiträge.

André


----------



## Ralle (31 März 2009)

Das ist eine Frage des Standpunktes. Eine derart gravierende Änderung der Hardware und natürlich damit verbunden die Änderungen am Programm können durchaus auch als "erhebliche Änderung" angesehen werden. Deshalb würde ich auf jeden Fall die Sicherheitstechnik auf den z.Zeit geforderten Stand bringen. Zumindest die Herren der zuständigen BG sollte man einfach mal dazu um Rat fragen.


----------



## sps-concept (31 März 2009)

*Umbau*

wobei natürlich eine Änderung im Programm (kein Sicherheitsprogramm) und eine Änderung der Verdrahtung von Standard-E/As nicht einfach aus einer sicheren Anlage eine unsichere machen sollte.

André


----------



## Ralle (31 März 2009)

sps-concept schrieb:


> wobei natürlich eine Änderung im Programm (kein Sicherheitsprogramm) und eine Änderung der Verdrahtung von Standard-E/As nicht einfach aus einer sicheren Anlage eine unsichere machen sollte.
> 
> André



Es gibt nur eine einzige Frage zu beantworten: "Ist das eine wesentliche Änderung an der Anlage?"


----------



## sps-concept (31 März 2009)

*Umbau*

siehe auch hier:

http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19203

besonders der Beitrag
http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=130349&postcount=6


----------



## Safety (31 März 2009)

Hallo,
ob eine Änderung einer Applikationssoftware eine Wesentliche Änderung ist kann man nur durch eine Risikoanalyse ermitteln werden. Es gibt auch Standart SPS die in ein Sicherheitssystem eingebunden sind! Auch kann es durch aus sein das die Maschine danach schneller ist was Unterumständen eine Wesentliche Änderung ist! Auch zu beachten ist:

*Für die Bereitstellung von Arbeitsmitteln und deren Benutzung bei der Arbeit gilt die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung (BetrSichV).*
*Im Anhang 1 dieser Verordnung sind die Mindestvorschriften für Arbeitsmittel*
*gemäß § 7 Abs. 1 Nr. 2 definiert.*

Wenn die Maschine diesen Mindestanforderungen nicht genügt darf diese nicht betreiben werden. Also Vorsicht bei Änderungen an solchen Maschinen!

Im Anhang noch die Tabelle zur Ermittlung einer Wesentlichen Änderung.
Die ganze Datei siehe Jabba Link-Liste!!!

Bei Pressen sind C-Normen zubeachten!!!!


----------



## wincc (1 April 2009)

Also bin mittlerweile etwas schlauer

die presse  ist baujahr 1993 




die Not-Aus-Kette sieht folgendermaßen aus

Schlüsselschalter > 5x Pilztaster > Schütz

dh bei Not-Aus fliegt die Steuerspannung und die Hydraulik geht auf totalen Rücklauf

alle Sicherheitsschalter (2 Türen) in reihe auf nen schütz der sitzt im not-aus kreis > Tür auf Steuerspannung aus

diese Schaltungen werde ich evtl belassen 





ansonsten ist die presse komplett abgeschirmt durch gitter bleche usw die festgeschweist bzw geschraubt sind. materialzuführung über förderband mit Gitter ( Lochraster 10x10cm )  im trichter ca 2m über der presse... also hier kann auch niemand reinfassen





bis jetzt habe ich keine wesendliche veränderung erkannt da die S5 keine 

sicherheitsrelevanten funktionen übernimmt



achja den maschinenhersteller gibts nicht mehr

die nachfolgefirma baut diese pressen aber immernoch unverändert mit S7                 (Neupreis 600000 €)


----------

